# Bonded bro cats



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My bro cats, Boxer (black and white) and Tuffy (big orange.) 
They have been so close all their lives. 
I was really lucky to find these two. 
Anyone else have bonded brothers?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

They're very handsome & sweet looking!

I have bonded sibling groups. Two sisters, two sisters & a brother, and then my two kittens are from different litters. 

My group of three are my middle kids and they bully a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Exactly how I would expect two male cats to act

going to pick up another kitten for our female cat to have another companion...If only I could talk my girlfriend into getting two male kittens.

Its so cool so see how much they bond and how loving they are to one another. Much more then a male and female or two females, at least in my experience.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so sweet. Ive had fosters that were bonded brothers but always had to separate them so they could get adopted out. My last challenge was two long haired, huge, black, probably part maine **** that were delightful together but no one wanted two black cats. Year 3 I separated them and let a friend take one of them as a foster and he was adopted by a retired lady whose maine **** had passed away after 16 years. She saw he had an identical brother but didn't want both. It was sad but nice he finally got a home. I still have his brother who is very shy.

I had two blind sisters who I let one get adopted out to because this cat fell in love with one of my friends. I cant tell you the angry heat I took from the community at large because I had let them be separated. Phone calls from strangers telling me off. People I met at our farmers market venting their anger. I asked each person who was angry with me have you ever fostered? The answer was always no they had never fostered.  

In an ideal world we would be able to keep them together so I love seeing and hearing about these bonded pairs which live the great life! Bless all of you who have these cats! I love it!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love that photo!



> Ive had fosters that were bonded brothers but always had to separate them so they could get adopted out.


Our shelter keeps some bonded pairs who are strongly bonded and have lived together a very long time available as pairs only. But usually, even with siblings, if they are young and seem to be social on their own without their sib, they are allowed to be adopted separately.

We had three young calico sisters come in. Sweetie was gregarious, Honey was absolutely beautiful, and little Pinky was super-shy. Honey went first. Then Sweetie and Pinky stayed awhile and we tried to urge adopters to take them as a pair, but Sweetie ended up getting adopted. Little miss Pinky is still with us but has come out of her shell quite a bit. I always thought she'd have done better with one of her siblings, but she'll make it.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My four youngsters all act like bonded litter mates even though only two of them are blood relatives - they all also seem to believe that my oldest cat is their mother!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Zerafian said:


> Its so cool so see how much they bond and how loving they are to one another. Much more then a male and female or two females, at least in my experience.


This is my experience too. I've had brother/sister pairs and sister/sister pairs that weren't really close after kittenhood. 
Like the two female cats in my avatar. They're less than 2 years old now, but never curl up together anymore.

I have (ahem) 10 cats. It's amazing how well they get along, and that's the important thing. I'm fortunate to live in an area where they can safely go out, so that reduces the territorial issue.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I adopted the sister bratz at almost 10 weeks old. Five years later, they still chase, wrestle and snuggle with each other every day.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I adopted the sister bratz at almost 10 weeks old. Five years later, they still chase, wrestle and snuggle with each other every day.


I will read your post to Sparta and Koda.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweet picture of the two of them.  Wish I had kitties who would do that!


----------

